# More Fashion Mistakes



## Californian (Jun 4, 2004)

_Inspired by ShoeDiva's previous post, I found this site on *"Fashion Don'ts."* See which user's posts you agree with. Are you guilty of any fashion crimes? Hehe... I'm sure we're all guilty at one point or another!_

[*]those baby tees that say "princess" or "angel" etc.

-waay to tight pants

-anything Christina Aguleria wears

-sweatsuits

-one shoulder tops

-fried hair

-neon colors

[*]Hose with open toe shoes.

slouch socks

Black pumps with a "spring dress"

Un polished toe nails on open toe shoes

Dry cracked heals with sandels (YUCK)

Half polished nails.

[*]Black and navy together. That's obvious.

Any item with glitter on it (if you're 18 or older.)

Miniskirts with 4-inch stilettos.

Sweatshirts worn inside out! That was huge in middle school but thankfully I think it's died out.

The obscenely long fake nails that extend an inch past the fingertips. How can you do ANYTHING with those on?

[*]Braless (with a few very flat-chested exceptions)

Thongs that show

Super tight clothes

Lots of necklaces worn at the same time

Spike heels with shorts

Nail polish that is wearing off

Long toenails

Unzipped shorts with the waistband turned down (a la Mariah Carey) -- real trashy

Real fur

Clothes that are dirty or smelly

[*]glasses that are too big for the face they're on

shoes that need to be polished

anything with an animal print

shapeless, baggy, oversized t-shirts

[*]-White Eyeliner

-Dark lipliner and light lipstick

-socks and sandals

-orange tanning booth tans

-jeans that have "decorations" (glitter, flowers etc)

-those new jeans that have the white areas on the thigh

-stockings under pants

[*]Banana Clips, For goodness sakes...throw them out!!!!!

[*]-those new jeans that have the white areas on the thigh

[*]underwear sticking out

heels with shorts

too-large clothes

go braless

capris with socks showing

pajamas when attending class

really short shorts - ie less than a 3 inch inseam

[*]Double D's in small tank tops. Holy bazoonga fest! Can I go shopping without someone's breasts falling out in the isle?

*Alleged fashion affronts:*


----------



## Shoediva (Jun 4, 2004)

that butt-crack thing is gross!!!! LOL Must admit have been g-u-i-l-t-y of some of these in my lifetime---


----------



## Geek (Jun 4, 2004)

*What is wrong with this? LOL just kidding*


----------



## Californian (Jun 5, 2004)

Lol @ Tony.

I have done the baggy t-shirt thing. I like them. I'm sure I've broken other "rules" too. I never wore pajamas to class though. Although I do love baggy men's pajamas indoors. Never did the thong showing out of pants. That's a bit odd.


----------



## flychick767 (Oct 9, 2006)

I hate it when you can see panty lines under light colored pants.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *What is wrong with this? LOL just kidding*
http://www.enquirer.com/editions/200.../pants_120.jpg

I think the same thing too! Eww. Its an "I want attentino" thing or something



who knows


----------



## power_rangers (Oct 9, 2006)

i like leopard print

dose it mean like an all animal print outfit?

because thats eww

i can see like a bag or my leggings that are leopard

ewww those pics are scaryy!


----------



## sadhunni (Oct 10, 2006)

i've seen socks and sandals before, but they were guys.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 10, 2006)

If this is a set of "Fashion Don'ts" from 2 years ago, I wonder just how many are fashion "dos" again???


----------



## Dagny (Oct 11, 2006)

I cringed at a couple of these.

I've made my share of mistakes. I remember when I thought white eyeliner was totally classy.


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 11, 2006)

-those new jeans that have the white areas on the thigh

i hate those.


----------



## AlyM (Oct 11, 2006)

Quick - someone call Clinton &amp; Stacey from _What Not To Wear_!!!





I hate to say it, but lately, it seems like Ms. Dirrty aka Christina Aguilira has cleaned up a bit - very 40's retro and the Christian Louboutin heel rage...

Tho 700/900 bux for a pair of shoes...


----------



## han (Oct 11, 2006)

the juicy sweats are cute


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Oct 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Shoediva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Must admit have been g-u-i-l-t-y of some of these in my lifetime---


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 12, 2006)

I don't think I'm guilty of any of these! Besides maybe baggy shirts on the occasion. I agree with Han! Who could _not_ love those Juicy Sweats?


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 12, 2006)

I personally hate shorts or miniskirs with HIGH heels, unless they are ho's

I also hate those extra furry boots, unless they are skimos lol

oh yeah, I have to agree wtih the sunglasses ten times bigger than the eye, celebrity wanna be style


----------



## lilshortie (Oct 18, 2006)

lols, i agree. when i got to "black pumps with spring dress" i was already freaking out. thats juz a BIG NO NO and an eye sore &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Dubsbelle (Oct 18, 2006)

_Lots of necklaces worn at the same time _

I like this look!



I think it depends on the jewelry. I like wearing a couple long, brassy, bronze, or gold toned (thin) chains with tons of different charms/pendants on them. Think urban outfitters gold wings, owl pendants, etc.


----------



## xkatiex (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:
anything with an animal print Animal print is in fashion now? lol x


----------



## mandy_ (Oct 18, 2006)

I am def guilty of some of those.


----------



## venetiakim (Oct 25, 2006)

Lol!


----------

